# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Error While Accessing ExcelForum

## NeedForExcel

Hi,

Can any one tell me If they are receiving the same error, or am I the only one?

----------


## Tony Valko

Yes, I get that message occasionally.  :EEK!:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Hi,
> 
> Can any one tell me If they are receiving the same error, or am I the only one?



.  I get it occaisionally. Usually it lasts for about 15 minutes, then I can access normally

----------


## NeedForExcel

Recently I experienced it appearing quite a lot..

Just wanted to check if It was happening to everyone, or was it just me..  :Smilie: 

Thank you

----------


## quekbc

I remember a period, I think it was last week, that I couldn't access it for most of the day.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

.. just a quick feed back.. In the meantime I have noticed that it often occurs by me at about the same time of Day... late morning, my time ( Germany )
.  I am posting this just after the site became accessible again, after being inaccessible for about 15 minutes..
Alan...

----------


## NeedForExcel

I did not notice the problem since the date of Post#1..

It came back just yesterday once for 30 mins.. Today it worked fine

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Duplicate Post ( I do not think I did it - The forum is playing up just now , and very slow.. )

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> .. just a quick feed back.. In the meantime I have noticed that it often occurs by me at about the same time of Day... late morning, my time ( Germany )
> .  I am posting this just after the site became accessible again, after being inaccessible for about 15 minutes..
> Alan...



... same time again today!! - just got able to access Forum  again after about  10 minutes unaccesable

(... and it is very slow just now )

----------


## Doc.AElstein

_…” Sucuri CloudProxy - Backend Server timeout”_….. again Today, similar time 11.00 am , ( German Time )…Lasted about 15 minutes. Seems to be fairly consistent at around this Midday time. Only occasionally had it at other times. No Big deal. Maybe the time some maintenance of the site is done. 
Alan

Edit: - Also , as always , at this time the forum is very slow by me, and after posting often give this:
•	_This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 15 seconds._
… which can encourage you to try again, thinking maybe the Post did not go through... You should not do this. As then you get a Duplicate Post, the original usually having successfully gone. To check if the original went through, I find it quicker to open a new Tab and re - open the Thread a new.

----------


## NeedForExcel

Yes, I experienced the same today..

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi




> Yes, I experienced the same today..



.  Thanks for letting me know. That is helpful as it is an indication that it may not be just caused by my system.
.  Can you tell me if you have been still having difficulties currently ? I am asking as Excel Forum has also continued to be difficult to access for me Today. And It is also responding very slowly. In fact, after posting, it appears to be quicker to start a new Tab and re-open a Thread to see what I have just posted, rather than waiting for the current Tab to update.

Thanks
Alan
P.s.
. Possibly if you continue to experience difficulties it may be helpful to Mark the thread as unsolved. This may encourage others experiencing the same difficulty to respond and share their experience,and possibly help to bring the problem to the attention of any Forum Technician or similar person who may be able to help

P.p.s   getting this as well Today….
_The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later._

Anyone else??

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Access blocked again usual time. Late mid Morning, ( German Time ) . About 15 mins. 
 Usual stuff as already shown in images in this Thread.....
“......_..Sucuri CloudProxy - Backend Server timeout
What is going on?
I am sorry, but we are unable to connect to the page you requested. It seems that the hosting server (where this site is located) is down and we do not have a cached copy to give to you. Please try again in a few minutes_.....”

So i guess no big deal if it is a typical time that some maintenance is done? Might just be good to know finally if that is the case.
Alan

EDIT: And very slow just now, also typical at around the "_Access blocked_" time

----------


## Doc.AElstein

@NeedForExcel ...
Maybe time to take off the SOLVED from this Thread.   
_  I had the succi Sucuri thing most of yesterday, and looks like others had that and similar problems
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...g-to-site.html

----------


## davesexcel

Yep it is happening to me regularly now, expecially after I am about to post an answer.

10-27-2015 12-16-14 AM.jpg

And 

10-27-2015 12-36-02 AM.jpg

----------


## NeedForExcel

> @NeedForExcel ...
> Maybe time to take off the SOLVED from this Thread.



Done! Hope this issue is solved quickly.. Its very annoying at times..

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Back again Today!!

I just spent 30 mins preparing some  Thread answers....   And 90 mins trying to post a couple of them. !!!!!  And then It Duplicated the Posts about 5 Times!!!!

----------

